# Saint M810/M815 Rear Hub Feedback



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm looking to build a bury AM wheelset around new Shimano Saint M810 hubs. I'm already sold on the front (its currently built into a wheel), but I'm not totally sure about the rear.

Anyone out there own a Saint M810/815 rear hub and can provide any feedback on it? Any variation is fine, but i will probably be running a 135x10 hub. I'm specifically interested in the freehub body durability, after hearing about the problems the XT-775 hub has had. Both hubs use some variation of an over-sized aluminum axle.

I'm posting in the Downhill section simply because these are downhill oriented products and I didn't get any responses from other sections.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

someone here has to own a new saint rear hub....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have two of them sitting here besides me but they haven't seen any use. FWIW they look very reliable.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I have fitted the 815, but only had a few rides on it.

I am a repeat hub destroyer so get to try quite a few (~7 down in the last year or two)

So far immensely impressed, very fast rolling hub, joint 1st place with Halo Spin Doctor.
The engagement, is supposedly only 10deg, but it feels noticeably faster than most 10 deg hubs; I would say it engages almost as fast as my CK.
It is silent. Personally I like a click as it lets me judge speed precisely for trials style moves, but the absolute silence is good too. 

I like it and it has huge potential, if it lasts I am a fan.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

CaveGiant said:


> I have fitted the 815, but only had a few rides on it.
> 
> I am a repeat hub destroyer so get to try quite a few (~7 down in the last year or two)
> 
> ...


what type of riding do you do with it? What size cassette do you use?


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

First of sorry for not posting in AM. I'm on of those guys who did what you are planning a DH bike that does XC with under 6 inches of travel. I got one laced to a MTX 33 and really HAPPY! Got a coiler I rigged for intense DH runs with the full saint kit and still use it as a do it all bike and the climb to the top of the run. I'm running the slx/saint cassette at 11-28 gearing.I find the hub really responsive and engages at a decent pase. Not a Chris king but you still get the WWWZZZZZZ noise. The only problem I have is the cones like to come loose. As long as you have some loctite and the right wrenchs it's no problem. The wheel is really heavy but that is not really an issue as the weight from the wheel is mostly conteracted by the force of the spinning. So it really likes to keep it's speed. ALso for servicing 5 stars as compare to the old shimano hubs. But before you go out and drop the cash do you really need the bomber hub? These hubs are intended for hell,drops, sudden stops and goes, intense impact and wipe outs. Unless you ride on a ligit shuttle hill these hubs are going to be overkill. what frame you matching them with?


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

headstrong356 said:


> The only problem I have is the cones like to come loose. As long as you have some loctite and the right wrenchs it's no problem.


uhhhh, care to elaborate? I'm personally partial to loose bearing hubs for many reasons, but this surprises and concerns me.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Got a year on a 12x135mm one (not sure that m8xx it is) working flawlessly. Its on a 34 lbs AM bike. But yes the reports of the m775 freehubs do have me worried.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

AFAIK new Saint hubs don't have cones.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> AFAIK new Saint hubs don't have cones.




Both hubs have one cone fixed to the axle, with the other one (non drive side in the case of the rear hub) being adjustable.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

Ratt said:


> Got a year on a 12x135mm one (not sure that m8xx it is) working flawlessly. Its on a 34 lbs AM bike. But yes the reports of the m775 freehubs do have me worried.


Well If i hold out for a Saint hub I will be waiting at least a month. Mind responding to this thread if something happens to yours in that time period?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a 34t cassette.

I am also not sure if the 815 has cones or cartridge.
Anyone have a service manual?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anyone know how to service this hub, I cannot find any instructions. I have never had a cup and cone, so not really sure what I am doing, or if they all get serviced the same way.

Anyone put ceramic balls in these?


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

Well the drive side ajustable cone is the one I'm talking about. section 5
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...FH/EV-FH-M810-2825A_v1_m56577569830728278.pdf

A many know shimano uses loose agular contact bearings. VERY easy to service, just look at the teck dock. So to fix the problem I was experiencing just put a tad of locktite on the outer nut. Last thing you want is loctite in the bearings. within a month I'll be doing a service on it... maybe a I'll youtube it for you


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

I would never tell anyone to locktite any cones in place, ever. If the bearing assembly wont stay tight through the normal double-locking system (locknut and cone tightening down on each other), then something is wrong. Either Shimano's design for the saint hub is flawed, or your hub is defective, or you're not adjusting your hub properly.

Those were in no particular order btw.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ya I see what your saying. I'm a bike shop mech myself so I know how risky and bad of an idea it could be. If the double nut system isn't working their is something wrong on a different level. I figure when I did that one day of downhilling and didn't notice the loose hub until like 5 runs later I did some good damage. The loctite works but is isn't meant to be there. Got a new locknut and cone nut to try yesterday... yes exact resplacements. I ruled out axle being bent and pepper flaked balls (yes that sounds funny lol) from a servicing. So for what is was worth maybe they were defective. Seem to do the trick, they seem more sure and tight when you spin the locknut tight up against the conenut. I'll give the bike a beating today to really see if it holds up and fixed up the problem. Good thing small parts like that are basically free.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

one thing, if anyone here had even heard a hint of these hubs being crap, we would have seen multiple posters chiming in on how crap and how bad to avoid them 

even the shimano haters have been absent.

id say this is e-net proof these hubs are working as they should hehehe

personally i just pulled the trigger on brand new front and rear, and hoping they will be as painless as the other shimano parts ive got right now.

dont get me wrong, i love bling bits here and there, i just did a lot of checking and i have had a hard time finding bad news about these new saint hubs, they arent flashy, they arent the lightest out there, but they do their job better then most.


well either that or nobody else is using them


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I pulled the trigger on another (cheaper) rear hub for the time being, but I'm still interested in some long term feedback. I'll be sure to post if something bad happens to my front hub, or If nothing happens.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ive been tempted to getting a rear wheel built with this hub. seems like a good value, BUT every shimano hub Ive had loosens quickly and frequently under hard riding. Do these hold better or am I going to have to adjust and tighten them frequently?


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

OK back with the news... It was just defective nuts on the cone. BEAT the HELL out of it and its back to its whizzing self. After proper fixing this is one smooth hub. Very little resistance to spin. I'll keep beating it down and update later.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Anyone had any thoughts on whether it is worth sticking ceramic balls in these?

I have been told contradicting info.

1 side says it will increase the life of the races as smooth so less wear.
The other says the hardness of the balls will damage the races.

I do not think the hub will roll any faster as so slick any way, but want to increase life.

So what is the verdict?

Also how often do these things need a clean and regrease?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

also how many balls, manual suggests both 13 and 20.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

I would not use ceramic ball bearings in races designed for steel bearings. I've only ever heard of them totally destroying hubs.

I seem to recall the saint rear hub using 13 3/16" bearings on each side.

Saint Hub Technical Document


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I will give the ceramic a miss then.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

For anyone interested in long term performance on this hub. I have had it for 3 years now, and am a very abusive rider.

I finally need to tighten the cones for the first time, apart from that flawless.


----------



## wrenchtard (May 4, 2014)

sick, I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a 36h for 80 bucks on ebay, doesn't get any better than that


----------

